# What is Canada's Most Famous Export?



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

In a followup to another thread...I am asking my fellow Canadians...what is our country's most famous explort? I'll put in a poll but feel free to chime in if I miss what you consider to be our country's most famous export.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Beer
Labatts Blue and soon to be Molsens


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Maple Syrup?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Softwood lumber, hahahaha!!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

is it 4:20 yet?
nuff said


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

Pot!


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Self-deprecating humour.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I suppose hockey, but then like everything it depends on who you are asking. Other well known exports:
talented executives
entrepreneurs
investment cash
our art
mining technology
Bombardier aircraft
P&W Canada aero engines


It might also be interesting to think about canadian exports that are not so well known, but that are significant.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

It. Must be. William. Shatner.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> It. Must be. William. Shatner.


L... M... A-O!!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

you canadians might not like it, but back in Argentina, we know you for 3 things:

1 weed
2 civility
3 niagara falls, but you share that with USA, so it doesn't count.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

You forgot Cherry Blossoms, Crispy Crunch and ketchup chips.


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

Raw materials to feed the gluttonous industrialists of the world, so we can work for minumum wage raping our own country of its natural resources while NAFTA ensures that the profits line the pockets of foreigners until we have nothing left and need to depend on the charity of other nations.

MacNoob
(touched a nerve there)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Well, you'd have to ask the people importing them.

50 to 80 years ago, it was wheat. Even today, every Italian know that Canadian wheat is an absolute requirement for making pasta, and it doesn't grow anywhere else in any significant amount.

Today, nobody knows where anything they buy comes from. So I'm not sure people really know if the stuff they buy is from Canada or not.

I am going to say that for the 90's, it was Camaros and Firebirds (they weren't made in the US after 1992). There are hundreds of magazines, websites and clubs dedicated to the "Generation IV" models, every one made in Canada.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*solidarity forever!*



MacNoob said:


> Raw materials to feed the gluttonous industrialists of the world, so we can work for minumum wage raping our own country of its natural resources while NAFTA ensures that the profits line the pockets of foreigners until we have nothing left and need to depend on the charity of other nations.


Ah! Another warrior for the cause! Welcome MacNoob, prepare yourself for the ideological onslaught from the SSIDS!


M


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Ah! Another warrior for the cause! Welcome MacNoob, prepare yourself for the ideological onslaught from the SSIDS!
> 
> 
> M


"Wardrive Two: Attack of the SSIDs"

Somehow I don't think you mean Service Set Identifiers?

MacNoob


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

shania twain


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow! Quite a few responses...looks like hockey is winning out..


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Canada's most famous export? That would mean something Canadian that the majority of the world actually KNOWS is Canadian, wouldn't it? And something that we send from Here, to over THERE.

Pamela Anderson. No question about it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Pamela Anderson. No question about it.


Nah. Presumably Canada's most famous export would be something/someone that people actually care about 

And if we're going with celebrities, it'd probably have to be Shania Twain or Jim Carrey at this point.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Basketball.
Telephone
Cable TV
The Fenian raiders.......exported unwillingly.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Basketball MAY have been invented by a Canadian...there is some confusion on this point...but this Canadian was actually in the USA at the time. By all accounts.

Hardly an export. Barely Canadian. And not widely accepted as Canadian, either.

Same with the telephone. Alexander Graham Bell was actually a Scot who was living in Canada. He did much of his work, and actually set up his first major telephony system in the USA. But many agree that his very firts telephone call was made right here in Canada.

A Scots-born inventor who worked on both sides of the Canada/US border. Not really a "Canadian export" when you come right down to it. And widely thought to be American...even though the actual instigator was a Scotsman, born and bred.

Nice try though.

As for "Fenian Raiders".....what the HECK do the Irish have to do with Canadian exports??

Forgive me if I point out that much of the above mentioned macdoc-generated patriotic stuff seems to be a really long reach. And rather nebulous, when one really takes a hard look at it in some depth.

Sort of like the actual viability and long term sustainability of socialism, truth be told. And both of these amorphous ideals AND the nebulous unsubstantiated statements are coming from the same well known tainted source, BTW.

Gee...go figure. 

Big surprise. 

My vote for the most famous Canadian export? Wellll...you have to think of what the rest of the world instantly recognises as "Canadian" and you ALSO have to think of what the rest of the world actually RECOGNISES...and what is lost in the daily babble.

Certainly Pamela Anderson (Lee or not) is the most famous Canaadian of all time. We are told that all of the time. People in the darkest depths of Burkim Fasso know who Pamela Anderson is, courtesy of Baywatch. And they know that she is a Canadian by birth.

So does eveyone else. Everywhere.

So....Pamela Anderson is Canada's "most famous export". No question about it.

Certainly the most famous that is known to be Canadian.

Or...you could take the macdoc track and travel the world and ask anyone you meet in EVERY country you visit the following questions:

"Telephone: Canadian or not?"

"Basketball: Canadian or not?"

"Fenian raiders: Canadian or not?" (you'll likely get some raised eybrows with THIS one, I'd bet)

THEN...you might also pose the question:"Pamela Lee...Canadian or NOT?"

Guess what the reaction will be, to each of these questions?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here ya go, go nuts



> Basketball, Baseball & Hockey were invented in Canada, so was the telephone. Contrary to most American beliefs, Alexander Graham Bell was a Canadian (Well he was actually kinda American, Scottish & Canadian). Michael Jordan (basketball star), however, is American. Some other notable Canadian inventions are Newsprint, the anti-G suit (worn by jet fighter pilots), the Combine Harvester, the Jolly Jumper, the plastic green garbage bag, the roller-skate, Cable TV, AM Radio, the walkie-talkie, Smarties, automobile air conditioning, (no, we just didn't leave the window open in winter) snowmobiles, the streetcar, electric cooking range, the paint roller, the washing machine, the zipper, kerosene, insulin, the electron microscope, the oil well, the wonderbra, the flight simulator, Trivial Pursuit, and believe it or not - Superman. Canada also produced the worlds first jet airliner, but it never went into production. The worlds first commercial movie was also produced in Canada. Here is a link to a larger list: http://inventors.about.com/library/weekly/aa090100a.htm


http://www.vancouver.hm/canfacts.html

Do your own research - you never back assertions up anyways. :nuts:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah macdoc. And what is "the most famous" and what is also widely "known to be Canadian" at the very same time? By most of the people in the world?

Which speaks to the term "Most Famous". Which I believe was a signifigant part of the original statement and question.

Game, set, and match.  

Go to bed, elder friend. Midnight approaches. It's wayyy past your naptime.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Regarding the telephone:



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone
> 
> The telephone or phone (Greek: tele = far away and phone = voice) is a telecommunications device that transmits speech by means of electric signals. Generally attributed to the inventor Alexander Graham Bell, the first was built in Boston, Massachusetts, in 1876. However, an Italian inventor Antonio Meucci is said to have invented the device in 1849, and in September 2001, Meucci was officially credited by the US Congress with the invention of the telephone, instead of Alexander Graham Bell. According to other sources Philip Reis invented it in 1860, but due to a false translation of the German word "Telephon" his invention was considered only the predecessor of Bell's.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay now...care to deal with the "Basketball" question, PosterBoy?

How about "Cable TV" Or the inexplicable reference to "Fenian Raiders"?

Macdoc is hoping that you can come up with some obscure nuggets to back up his badly tattered rep right now. He really needs some competent help.

Are you in, or out?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You're both big boys, I'm sure you can handle it on your own.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay....

I have tossed the gauntlet down for Macdoc , once again. I want him to back up what he claims is the truth. He's been reluctant to do this in the past...so it should be interesting to see if he steps up to the plate this time around.

I'm bettin NOT.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I find it odd that you would find it unreasonable for someone to not back up their claims when that is the main (and in most cases only) issue that people take with you. 

There is a word for that, is there not?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Hypocrite?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh really?

Care to make some examples of this? Especially in the cold cruel light of fact. Like the predictions I have made on any number of subjects here at ehmac? You know...the ones that have mostly come true...to the great chagrin of many around here?

The outcome of the Afghan invasion? The outcome of the Iraq Invasion? The eventual emergence of democracy in Iraq? The complete LACK of ANY EVIDENCE that the USA is actually "stealing the oil" in Iraq? The newly renewed peace between the Palestinians and the Israelis? My long held contention that Yassir Arafat was a corrupt despot who was stealing millions of dollars while preventing any real peace process in that region?

Or...maybe it was my loud accusation that the modern United Nations is both gridlocked by internal corruption and completely powerless. (Kofi Anan's own SON is currently under investigation for massive corruption. With Saddam Hussein, no less!)

Or maybe it was my ongoing and loud support for George W. Bush? And my insistence that he would be re-elected? With even a greater majority?

Or...could it be that I was loudly accusing the Quebec elite and the Federal Liberal Party for massive corruption about four years ago? And now they are on the witnes stand?

No wonder some of you are really pissed. You just seem to be on the losing side, all of the time. I feel your pain.

Just as I feel the pain when some of my friends or family complain bitterly about how bad their Windows-powered PC's are failing. A dead ideology that needs to be abandoned by any thinking person, as far as I'm concerned.

But it's a hard slog. And a big change in ideology. A great leap, when you stop to think about it...

But I still have hope for these unreformed and somewhat unrepentant PC types. They are STILL not able to deal with the true reality.

Some of the people here just might want to take a lesson from all of this stuff....

Trsut me on this.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

jfpoole said:


> Hypocrite?


Boy, am I glad I wasn't drinking any liquids when I read this!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Conrad Black and Barbara Amiel (tie).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I must say I am surprised that hockey has a slight lead on the RCMP.

Seems to me that given the current dismal reputation the NHL has given the game, it would place further down the list.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> Certainly Pamela Anderson (Lee or not) is the most famous Canaadian of all time. We are told that all of the time. People in the darkest depths of Burkim Fasso know who Pamela Anderson is, courtesy of Baywatch. And they know that she is a Canadian by birth.
> 
> So does eveyone else. Everywhere.
> 
> ...


i disagree. certainly everyone knows who pam anderson is, but i wouldn't go so far as to say that everyone is aware that she was born in canada.

my vote for shania twain stands, with jim carrey or mike myers (yeah scarborough! represent!) tying for 2nd.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You know the question was Exports.  I'd say some of these are Canadian identifiers.....ie RCMP..... as opposed to "exports". We DO appear to have exported hockey pretty well - getting the occasional bloody nose from the upstarts elsewhere ...come to think of it Lord Stanley's Cup has been missing from the Canadian scene for some time - perhaps THAT is our Export Prime. 

••••

The transmogrification of Macnutt into a Yank.

'Murican spelling, hasn't clue about Canadian history
Loves all things Bush and NeoCon.....
Even his faithful oh so careful spell check has betrayed him on his tag line.










crumbling away bit by bit.......


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

As of now, Canada's most famous export is..............drums please............................................................................................................................................EhMac.




yeap!

we going downnnn!!!!

to the land of the free.
God bless America.







ps( see the mayor's announcement)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nice catch, Doc. 

~

SINC: I wouldn't let the NHL/NHLPA's squabble tarnish a fun game. Have you noticed there are a more people spending time outside ? That's got to be a good thing, right? My neighbor across the marsh from us decided to make a hockey rink in his back yard. The little tykes are out there almost every night playing their own season.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Right you are Manny. I know lots of people who have given up on hockey though. They are now active in many other areas and are probably better for it!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Same with the telephone. Alexander Graham Bell was actually a Scot who was living in Canada. He did much of his work, and actually set up his first major telephony system in the USA. But many agree that his very firts telephone call was made right here in Canada.

A Scots-born inventor who worked on both sides of the Canada/US border. Not really a "Canadian export" when you come right down to it. And widely thought to be American...even though the actual instigator was a Scotsman, born and bred. ..."

Umm, MacNutt, you do know there was no such thing as Canadian Citizenship until after the Second World War, right? Anyone who was a citizen of the Commonwealth, and who lived in Canada, had all the rights of a citizen. In essence, they were.

He never had a Canadian passport, or any formal Canadian citizenship, because no one did. They didn't exist. He's as Canadian as any immigrant before 19 fourty-something was, including my father and any of our ancestors who came here before or shortly after the war.

Bell moved to New Jersey to work with Edison, nothing more. I'm sure he would be amused to find 3 nations (make that four, if we include the UK) arguing over what his citizenship was, since he cared not a whit for such insignificant (to him) details.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I might have missed a few posts but I don't think I've seen mentioned:

Cirque du Soleil
Niagara Icewine (it's wine, it's Canadian, and the Europeans like it...say no more)
Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, Leonard Cohen

Oh, and I'll agree with those who point out that mounties aren't an export.

In the end, I'd still vote for hockey. Here's a sport that is now played and watched in just about every place that has a real winter.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Most famous? (Respected) export?

Peace Keepers.
Amen.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*The MAPLE LEAF*

 I would have to go with the Maple product, but not the syrup, I would go with the Maple Leaf.

It’s attached to manufactured goods, aid, peace keepers and many, many backpacks. Some of those backpacks have never been to Canada.

Others = The Maple Leaf


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Cold Weather, Snow!*

Cold air mass, coming down from Canada...


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Shania Twain is popular, no doubt. But amongst country music fans in the 'states, Anne Murray kills her. Honestly.

They play Anne on the radio _every day without exception_ on every station in the south, and have been doing it for 30 years. Shania only gets on when she's being promo'd or charting, and even then only on the "New Country" stations.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I doubt if many Americans are aware that Shania Twain was originally from Canada. Most DO know that she now resides in Switzerland, care of a well publicised interview from her Swiss mansion.

Most Americans DO know that Peter Jennings was originally from Canada. Same with Michael J. Fox. Or Wayne Gretzky.

But they also know that these famous Canadians are now living in the USA. Most of them, including the previously mentioned Pamela Anderson, have now obtained American citizenship.

In fact, vast numbers of our most talented and most creative Canadians have fled to live in the nation to our south. Or to some othe land (like Switzerland).

Funny about that, eh?

Okay then....my vote for the most famous Canadian export is....drumroll please...


OUR BEST AND BRIGHTEST TALENT!!

Any more questions.


----------

